
Hours worked vs. GDP (data from 2017) - chewbacha
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1e7CEkMOL6c4w5ncKrrNYLXoNrRH_HgHDktTSrmsrBHA
======
chewbacha
The source of the data is: [http://time.com/4621185/worker-productivity-
countries/](http://time.com/4621185/worker-productivity-countries/)

